# Various doggies! Past and present. :)



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

It was inevitable! I've befriended of a lot of doggies in my life so far, and taken photos of most of them, so I thought i'd share.  I will do it in a couple posts and there will be loooads haha.

I shall start with Basil and Elmo, my sister in laws families dogs. Basil's the Yorkie, who sadly was put to sleep a few months ago. He was rescued off the street by my sister in law and her family and was obviously abused, he had a lot of mental problems, and would hate to be touched/picked up unless HE asked for it, which he'd do in the most pathetic way, just pawing gently at your leg haha. Me and him really got on, and even Sarah (My sister in law)'s mum would comment on how cuddly and sweet he was with me. He had a lot of health problems though, and would tick and splay out and occasionally have seizures.  It got so bad that they let him go, and it was heartbreaking! Lots of lovely memories of cuddles with him. 
And Elmo... Elmo's weird as ****! Never met a dog like him. So fat, so lazy, so funny. He will literally sleep on the sofa ALL day, only get up for food. He also can't bark. He throws his head up, wiggles about and just makes these tiny little howly noises. Very very cute!
Also there is Pepe and Lulu, my sister in laws nan's dogs. Two Bichons. Such a cute pair. I got to doggy sit all four of them one day, it was so much fun.

























































































And these are of Dan an OES and Molly, black and white little mix breed. They were my ex boyfriends familys dogs! Dan was amazing. I've posted alot about him in the OES thread in Dog Chat - One on a million. But he was 11 and had bad arthritis, and very very sadly got PTS a couple of weeks ago.. me and my ex were already split, but it broke my heart more than I can explain. We spent alot of time on walks together, just me and him, or just lying in the garden at their house. lovely lovely times.
Molly was mentallll! So sweet and girly, but so so hyper haha. She spent half her life rolling around in a ball. 
And there's also Suzy, my ex's auntys dog, NO clue what breed she was. Not even sure what the color's classed as! haha. She's the yellowy one.
Also there's Lenny, a little JRT, who was the funniest thing ever. LOVED his ball! I miss them all alot!
















































And this is Scooby, my ex's uncles dog! haha. Can anyone tell me what on earth breeds he could've been?! His legs were so short and stumpy. It was like a german shephard had it's way with a daschund?!


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

And this is Skye! Or Skyedog Furball as my aunty calls him haha. He's my auntys friends dog. I got to flat-sit and dog-sit for them for a week a year ago, and got to look after and make friends with this beautiful boy!

































Aaand, my old nextdoor neighbours dogs, Scrumpy and Celine  I got to walk them a lot whenever Sarah was busy, it was lovely. I got to see Scrumpy grow up from a tiny puppy to a HUGE doggy!

































I also do volunteer dog walking for Cardiffs Dogs Home, when I can get there, and these are a few of the doggies i've walked;
Jason, who is happy in his forever home now thankfully. I would've take him home in a SECOND if I could've!








Chico, who is also in his forever home 








And Chad. Chad is an absolutly amazing dog! He's SO sweet. Literally charms everyone he meets. But he's getting older now, and he's been in the dogs home a long time, it's sad very sad.


----------



## London (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow, how lucky are you to have known so many dogs!

Poor Chad, he looks like a lovely boy too. Hope he finds a home soon


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

The dog Scooby, looks very similar to my mum's dog (called wingnut) The only difference between your scooby and my wingy is, her ears are permanently up.

I think they've both got terrier in them, what else I have no idea.


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

Thought I'd just stick most my photos in one thread haha. Went to Bristol, got to see Rufus and Kooba!  Rufus is the black and white collie cross and Kooba's the beauuutiful tan and black.
































His mum on the right. v

















Kooba also likes to sing along to the harmonica. Rufus has never howled in his life, but decided to join in and scare Kooba haha.
[youtube_browser]OxTjN4iacK0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## nicky12 (May 30, 2012)

fab pics , gorgeous dogs x


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Did the Dinosaur eat much ?:laugh:


----------

